# Show me your funnels!



## Jamdam (Jun 24, 2021)

I like funnels too!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> I like funnels too!View attachment 226840


I wish I had one to show you. Those are beautiful colored inks. Love them! Thanks for the picture. I can't wait to see what others have. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 24, 2021)

never seen those before?


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> never seen those before?


They're pretty common inks. Most have rough pontils like these. The dark cobalt is the oldest but these are all late 1800’s or early 1900’s. I’ve seen a few oldies attributed to New England glass houses like Keene or Stoddard that are deep “black” (amethyst) or olive colors. Probably early 1800’s. Most we see were made in U.S. but they were made everywhere. They show up on eBay often.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 24, 2021)

I don't think any of the "funnels" were made at Keene or Stoddard...I've seen plenty attributed to them but it just doesn't ring true...they are identical to the others that are in all these other colors that were never blown at Stoddard of Keene.  I've always scratched my head over these particular inks...they never seem to be dug (and I've never heard of anyone digging one), they never have any base wear, and they come in all these great colors, and they are common and cheap.  I'd love to hear others perspective on these, but they've always been a bit suspect to me.  Note that I'm referring to these colored funnels, not the clear ones that pop up from time to time that are clearly original.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> They're pretty common inks. Most have rough pontils like these. The dark cobalt is the oldest but these are all late 1800’s or early 1900’s. I’ve seen a few oldies attributed to New England glass houses like Keene or Stoddard that are deep “black” (amethyst) or olive colors. Probably early 1800’s. Most we see were made in U.S. but they were made everywhere. They show up on eBay often.View attachment 226854


Where did you get them from?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 25, 2021)

Mine are from different sources over the years. Except for the cobalt blue example, these were made in Mexico. Most (not all) colored ones without any paneling, ribs, or embossing were made in Mexico. I don’t know about the NH manufacturers but there are a lot of attributions to them for a lot of bottles that could be questionable.


----------

